# Quartz Worktop (Aberdeen area)



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Folks,
I am hoping some of you from the Aberdeen area could recommend a supplier and installer of quartz worktops.
If anyone has previously used a supplier/installer and been happy with the work I'd appreciate the recommendation.

Thanks
Steven


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Funny As I am looking at quartz tops in the South East as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Steven message Craig at carpro he will let you know approved options near Aberdeen


----------

